# New Guy Looking to pick out a sub for HT/Music



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

This is my first venture into the subwoofers for Home Audio. Growing up I had Cerwin Vega "Vega Series" and Jl Audio subwoofers in my autos and they were all 15" in size. This will be going in my room thats being turned into a dedicated projector room by myself. I'm seriously considering going with "6" Behringer 2030P's for my speakers and will either purchase a Pioneer VSX-920 7.1 Channel 110W new or a refurbished Onkyo 807 or higher grade....they are 7.1 at 135-140W per channel. Hope thats enough background for you guys. My first question will be to ask how do I go about determining what size subwoofers I require and how many? Should they be 10, 12,15, single or two subs? Now I know all this depends on budget and what the user "seeks". I have a 225sq room and I'm single so I can blast as loud as I want, I like deep bass that I can feel like I'm getting punched in the chest, I don't necessarily play loud music all the time just like to be able to crank it up. I will use it 75% HT and 25% PS3 and music. I would prefer to use a single subwoofer if you guys think its adequate. I have also been looking on the parts-express site and have seen all the Dayton subs for sale and DIY kits. These are attractive prices so I wouldn't mine trying 1out before I rush out and buy a $400 Klipsch at best buy. Thanks for your input


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My personal preference is the SVS PB12 NSD I have a friend who has one and for the money we could not find any other sub that could preform as well by a long shot. We tried out 4 other subs in the same price range. I have its big brother and would never buy anything else.
The DIY option can be a tough one if you have never built one before and want great results after the first try.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

ACE23 said:


> This is my first venture into the subwoofers for Home Audio. Growing up I had Cerwin Vega "Vega Series" and Jl Audio subwoofers in my autos and they were all 15" in size. This will be going in my room thats being turned into a dedicated projector room by myself. I'm seriously considering going with "6" Behringer 2030P's for my speakers and will either purchase a Pioneer VSX-920 7.1 Channel 110W new or a refurbished Onkyo 807 or higher grade....they are 7.1 at 135-140W per channel. Hope thats enough background for you guys. My first question will be to ask how do I go about determining what size subwoofers I require and how many? Should they be 10, 12,15, single or two subs? Now I know all this depends on budget and what the user "seeks". I have a 225sq room and I'm single so I can blast as loud as I want, I like deep bass that I can feel like I'm getting punched in the chest, I don't necessarily play loud music all the time just like to be able to crank it up. I will use it 75% HT and 25% PS3 and music. I would prefer to use a single subwoofer if you guys think its adequate. I have also been looking on the parts-express site and have seen all the Dayton subs for sale and DIY kits. These are attractive prices so I wouldn't mine trying 1out before I rush out and buy a $400 Klipsch at best buy. Thanks for your input


JL Audio makes very good subs, but for home theater I prefer Exodus and TC Sounds. If you want a cheap one grab the Dayton 12". Just know that a sealed 12" TC Sounds Epic would best it. I know my sub destroys anything anyone in my family has. If I built it ported it would be equal to the local theater for my room, but get me evicted. That being said building a sub is a lot of work.


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> JL Audio makes very good subs, but for home theater I prefer Exodus and TC Sounds. If you want a cheap one grab the Dayton 12". Just know that a sealed 12" TC Sounds Epic would best it. I know my sub destroys anything anyone in my family has. If I built it ported it would be equal to the local theater for my room, but get me evicted. That being said building a sub is a lot of work.


Yeah I love the jl audio stuff but I don't want to drop that amount of coin. I found the klipsch "sub 12" on sale for $275.... It's a 12 inch downside with a bash 300 amp. Thinking that might be a good entry level sub to try or either buy one of those boxes off of parts express the tc epic and an amp....which I'm guessing would end up being around $525 by the time it's done. I know there are big differences in products sometimes and then at some cases a $400 speaker sounds the same as an $800 speaker. I would think the klipsch with the 300w bash would be similar to the tc with a bash 300 but maybe not. So I could do 2 of the klipsch for $550 or buy/build one tc kit for $525. Any thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

ACE23 said:


> Yeah I love the jl audio stuff but I don't want to drop that amount of coin. I found the klipsch "sub 12" on sale for $275.... It's a 12 inch downside with a bash 300 amp. Thinking that might be a good entry level sub to try or either buy one of those boxes off of parts express the tc epic and an amp....which I'm guessing would end up being around $525 by the time it's done. I know there are big differences in products sometimes and then at some cases a $400 speaker sounds the same as an $800 speaker. I would think the klipsch with the 300w bash would be similar to the tc with a bash 300 but maybe not. So I could do 2 of the klipsch for $550 or buy/build one tc kit for $525. Any thoughts?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No there is no comparison between a TC Sounds built sub and a Klipsch one. I can guarantee you that. TC Sounds is widely considered the best sub maker in the world. Their drivers are the lowest distortion measured on many websites including this one. That being said a sub needs to match the box you put it in for tuning purposes.


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> No there is no comparison between a TC Sounds built sub and a Klipsch one. I can guarantee you that. TC Sounds is widely considered the best sub maker in the world. Their drivers are the lowest distortion measured on many websites including this one. That being said a sub needs to match the box you put it in for tuning purposes.


My grandfathers got a full wood shop so I wouldn't be opposed to building a box. What kind of money am I looking at in box material? Would you go with a bash amp or Dayton? I would probably go with a 12 TC epic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I picked up the Klipsch sub 12 for $275 new to my door. I will give this a try for the time being and see how it acts. I'm sure in my 225sq ft room that it will serve me fine for what I paid for it. Worst case scenario if I don't like it I can grab something else.


----------

